# Pfadfinder: Welche Rahmengröße?



## uffe (7. August 2004)

Eine Frage an alle Pfadfinder-Fahrer:
Bei welcher "Eigengröße" fahrt ihr welche Rahmengröße für welche Einsatzgebiete? Bin mir aufgrund des ja auffälliig kurzen Oberrohrs nicht so ganz sicher, ob für mich eher M oder L richtig wäre.
Bei 1,83 m und 87er Schritthöhe kommt mir L (578 mm) von der Oberrohrlänge richtig vor, denn M hat ja gerade einmal 557 mm. Das erscheint mir zu gedrungen, vor allem für lange Uphills.
Ich möchte das Teil wg. des variablen Federwegs, 120 mm für normal, knackige Downhills dann mit 145 mm.

Danke,
Uffe


----------



## pansho (8. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin 1,89 groß und fahre den Rahmen in Größe L, da mir die Oberrohrlänge bei M deutlich zu kurz war und ich bei Größe L auch schon recht aufrecht sitze. Einsatzbereich ist meistens zügig bergab und in dieser Größe geht es auch noch angenehm bergauf  
Deswegen würde ich dir zu L raten. Aber sowas ist ja immer Geschmackssache und wie man sich auf dem Bike fühlt; da hilft eigentlich nur der Praxistest...
Der Rahmen an sich kann ich bisjetzt nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. August 2004)

Auf jeden Fall L! Ich bin das M auch mal Probe gefahren, das ist wirklich nichts, das Oberrohr ist viel zu kurz. Ich bin 1,82 groß und L passt mir prima.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (11. August 2004)

@ uffe, 

bei Deiner Schrittlänge, tendiere ich auch eher zu L. Eine Probefahrt auf einem Pfadfinder der Größe M würde ich dennoch machen! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Endurance (11. August 2004)

Bin 184 und Schrittlänge ~gleich Deiner. Ich fahre M und komme damit gut zurecht. Die Entscheidung war bei mir auch nicht einfach. Bin jedoch schon vorher einen M Rahmen (Faunus) gefahren. L geht aber sicher auch gut wir sind da genau am Grenzübergang also am besten wie Anthony geschrieben hat: Probefahren.


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2004)

Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, was Du mit dem Bike machen willst. Wenn es eher in Richtung Dirt/Freeride gehen soll, ist M vielleicht besser. Für CC/Enduro dann eher L.


----------



## uffe (12. August 2004)

Bei mir geht es auf jeden Fall um Enduro, im Berliner Umland wird das mit Freeride auch eher schwierig... Nur bei den Urlauben im Gebirge solls dann auch mal heftiger werden können, und das ging bisher auch mit Faunus M mit 590 mm Oberrohr, somit sollten 578 beil Pfadfinder wohl genau das richtige sein.
Solange die Schrittfreiheit ok ist, wird es auf jeden Fall L mit Syntace VRO.

Hach ja, nun ist tatsächlich noch Sommer, und das Bike ist weg...  
Wenn ich doch nur in einen Shop gehen und einfach irgendwein Bike kaufen könnte  aber ich bin wir ihr alle in einem viel zu fortgeschrittenem Stadium   

Gruß,
Uffe


----------



## wondermike (13. August 2004)

Wir fühlen mit Dir. Im Geiste formen wir jetzt einen Kreis und fassen uns an den Händen...  

Die Schrittfreiheit ist schon ein bisschen wenig, aber das war bei mir beim M auch so. In der Praxis gab es aber noch nie ein Problem auch bei einigermaßen uneleganten Notabstiegen.


----------

